

$168 Billion Stimulus Package - Act of desperation? Will it work? - kirubakaran
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/08/washington/08fiscal.html?em&ex=1202619600&en=2f58bbd54f6d2cc3&ei=5087%0A

======
anamax
Yes it will work. Most of them will be re-elected.

What did you think that the stimulus package was supposed to do?

~~~
pchristensen
Coke out my nose. Thanks a lot!

------
yters
I, for one, would prefer bread and circuses.

------
dkokelley
I just hope they don't expect it back later.

